# Superbowl XL



## Wolfshead (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm not normally one to watch American Football, but I actually sat down at watched the Superbowl last night for the first time. What did everyone else think of it that watched it? I thought it was all a bit boring to be honest - far too stop-start for my liking, but I can see its attraction. I quite enjoyed the Rolling Stones, though


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 6, 2006)

Very stop start. I watched the first few minutes with half an eye, but I wasn't around for the rest of the game.

Is it an odd thing that the only two commentaries in this thread are not American?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 6, 2006)

*upon hearing Hammersmith's comment, Her Yank-ship flounces into the thread*

I've got to tell you, Wolfshead, that the Superbowl isn't usually _that_ boring; this year's was an exception. 
And, of course, any sport is more fun to watch when one has a team to root for (which I assume you didn't).

I half-watched most of the game; actually I was on the forum, but me dad had it on in the background. 
Meh.


----------



## Annaheru (Feb 6, 2006)

try not being a steelers fan- and living in State College Pa. People were still running around screaming at 3am.

This one _was_ relatively bad though: too much interference from the refs.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 6, 2006)

It was better than last year's - last year's was BORING.

The halftime show sucked though, even though it was the stones (or as my dad calls them, the fossiles). The sound quality was terrible, it took them halfway through the first song to fix it so you could even hear Jagger. Hardly anybody was clapping in their fake mosh pit and in the crowd by the time they were done, heh.

Favorite ad, anybody?

Mine was the United Airlines' knight and dragon ad, it was really cool.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 7, 2006)

Actually Tal, I hate with a passion American advertisements. They're insipid and dull and rely totally on physical humour or people standing looking stupid and/or awkward at the end of the advert. But I did see one fairly amusing advert near the beginning. Can't remember it, but it wasn't that bad.

As for teams to root for, I usually find it expedient to cheer loudly and obnoxiously for the team that the majority of people in the room want more than anything to lose. Stirs things up a bit, especially if they think you really care about one or the other.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, yeah, true - but the superbowl ads are an american tradition, so I have to ask  - some of them are still decent.

I was going for seattle, mostly cause the steelers tramped my beloved broncos the week before...... oh well. The steeler's gadget play was pretty awesome though, I wish teams did that more in games, make things more interesting.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 7, 2006)

Hammersmith said:


> Actually Tal, I hate with a passion American advertisements. They're insipid and dull and rely totally on physical humour or people standing looking stupid and/or awkward at the end of the advert. But I did see one fairly amusing advert near the beginning. Can't remember it, but it wasn't that bad.
> 
> As for teams to root for, I usually find it expedient to cheer loudly and obnoxiously for the team that the majority of people in the room want more than anything to lose. Stirs things up a bit, especially if they think you really care about one or the other.


I, on the other hand, like to pick the most pretentious assmeg in the place and root against whoever he's rooting for. A good rule of thumb for spotting this guy is if he has expressed disdain for commercials of a certain nationality. If he relies on completely senseless generalities in making these criticisms, this should be considered a clincher. 

As for the game; yes it was boring. Lousy play from both teams; shoddy execution, dropped balls left and right, crappy QB play punctuated with three of the ugliest interceptions ever thrown in a big game. The best pass in the game was thrown by a wide receiver. It also suffered from poor officiating that took the steam out of Seattle's sails every time it looked like they were mounting a threat, and killed the drama of the game in the process.

Don't judge American football by that game.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 7, 2006)

My favourite ad was the MacGyver one, just because I _love_ RDA.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 8, 2006)

Parrot said:


> I, on the other hand, like to pick the most pretentious assmeg in the place and root against whoever he's rooting for. A good rule of thumb for spotting this guy is if he has expressed disdain for commercials of a certain nationality. If he relies on completely senseless generalities in making these criticisms, this should be considered a clincher.


 I want to watch a game of American football with you! 



e.Blackstar said:


> My favourite ad was the MacGyver one, just because I _love_ RDA.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2006)

If anyone's interested, all the ads can be downloaded here. I downloaded them to watch due to me watching it in the UK with UK ads  Haven't got round to watching them yet though...

How did you see the ads Hammersmith? Are you in the States just now?


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 12, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> How did you see the ads Hammersmith? Are you in the States just now?


Yep. Waitrose, Waitrose, my kingdom for a visit to Waitrose!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2006)

Hammersmith said:


> Yep. Waitrose, Waitrose, my kingdom for a visit to Waitrose!


Waitrose?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 13, 2006)

first off i wanna say, i'm from pittsburgh and you can guess what that means! hehe PITTSBURGH STEELERS WON THE SUPERBOWL!

forgive me *returns to his calm elvish state* anyways my favorite commercial was the light beer one where these people were playin football in their back yard and the one girls like to the guy thats coverin her "im gonna be wide open! muahahaha(or somethin like that" and then she's open and the ball's passed to her and and all and then the guy that's covering her like dive tacklers her and they both go flyin, then it talks about the beer (i bet its nto as godo as the green dragon's ale! ) and then they show inside a bar and the guy's drinkin one and the girl dives into him knocking him off his stool. then the narrator guy says "bud light (or whatever it was) not as light anymore"(or somthin like that lol)


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 13, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Waitrose?


Waitrose. Until you've lived abroad you'll never truly appreciate English food.

Oh...and...er...to stay on topic...so, the Steelers won, did they? I was told they were the favourites. Would somebody enlighten me; does this mean that the Steelers are technically the best team in American football, or does this just mean they got lucky in a high profile game?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 13, 2006)

TECHNICALLY, it means that they got lucky when they needed to and have pretty rings (and a trophy) to show for it.


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, this was the first year that I watch an entire season of football. So this is the first Superbowl that I actually enjoyed watching. I liked last year and the year before that because I'm from New England...and naturally had to cheer for my home team...and the Patriots were victorious as well....but this year, I actually knew the players...and could venture guesses on who would win and who would be the MVP's. It was actually fun. 

Commercials were good too. I liked the Burger King commercial...I was a big fan of classic movies...so it reminded me of that. And I liked the commercial about the monkeys who were celebrating their successful quarter...even though their chart was upsidedown....very funny. 

Half time show was blah....not a big fan of the Stones at all.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2006)

I like the Stones, but as they're getting older, they're kind sorta really kinda gettin worse


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 14, 2006)

The BBC were very smarmy about the fact that there was a 18-55 age limit on attending the Rolling Stones' halftime show...an age limit that all of the Rolling Stones themselves exceeded.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2006)

wow thats funny haha i didnt know that lol


----------

